# ZOLOFT for IBS-D



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Has anyone tried Zoloft for IBS-D with any sucess????It seems to be similar to Paxil with less weightgain..on paper that is.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Mdn,When my psychiatrist decided to put me on anti-depressant for anxiety-induced D (diagnosed as IBS-D by GI) he chose Effexor XR because one of its more common side effects is constipation--same for Paxil. Zoloft, on the other hand, lists diarrhea as a possible side effect. Just something to consider. Take care.


----------



## barbd16 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have been on zoloft for several years - not for IBS. I had IBS-D for many years before using zoloft. I have not seen any differences while on the meds. Sorry that I can't say otherwise, but it is always helpful to hear what might or might not work.


----------



## Maidendance (Feb 5, 2004)

Medication effects everyone differently. I have an interesting story so bear with me. In 1994 I started a medicine Proprananol, a beta blocker for migraines. My doctor at the time (I have since found a better one)told me to take one pill in the am and one in the evening. I was too tired all day and couldn't sleep at night. He told me to switch it to evening only. Then within a month or so I developed panic attacks that worsened over the next two years. During that time I stopped taking the medicine. Ironically that medicine is sometimes used to treat anxiety. During my panic attacks I would often have D. Around 97' I started taking Zoloft 50 mg. Within a month it helped the anxiety almost completely and as a result no more D. HOWEVER! I went from 105 lbs (which I had weighed for the past 10 years) to 125lbs in two months and gained another 10lbs. over the next 3 years. ALSO, I became constipated and started using glycerin suppositories more and more until I became dependent on several a day for the past few years. I feel that Zoloft started my IBS due to the side effect I had of constipation. Several months ago I changed from Zoloft to Celexa 10mg. (1/2 the starting dose) and nothing has changed. I have tried several times to go off of the Psych meds but the withdrawls are unbearable even though I am on only half of the starting dose(and I am a licensed mental health counselor so I particularly need my wits about me). Also, several doctors have told me that as far as the weight gain is concerned my metabolism is most probably altered permanently due to the psych meds. So, all in all there is no easy fix if any. But, the zoloft did help with the worrying I would have about having D when out and I also would use Immodium on important occaasions that I knew I would probably be nervous at and might have D.


----------



## Della-Rae (Feb 9, 2004)

i know this will sound crazy but my doctor put me on zoloft and i refused to take it. It seemed completly wrong for my sypmtoms i am not depressed no worrys no anxiety and i just didn't see how it was gonna help if all the medications i have taken over the past 2 years havent


----------



## monalizzy (Feb 7, 2004)

Has anyone ever tried Wellbutrin for IBS-D? I have a friend who was put on it for other reasons and discovered that it helped her IBS-D. I had the same experience with Elavil, but had to stop it because it made me too sleepy, and C. Lowering the dose just made me still sleepy and no help w/D.


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I took Zoloft for my IBS and hated it. It affected my sex drive, I put on 20 lbs. and I still had IBS. Everyone is different though but that's my story.


----------



## Tatonka (Dec 27, 2002)

i just stopped taking zoloft after 4 days. it made my D MUCH worse...


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I was recently (been on for a little over a month) put on zoloft for my ibs, but because I have ibs-D I am confused as to why this was the choice of drug. So far it hasn't done anything to stop my ibs. Does anyone who has taken this medication with success know how long it takes to start working?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I can see an anti-anxiety drug if you have an anxiety problem. But, if you don't, then I wonder why they would even suggest it except maybe they think ibs is all in your head?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lots of people have internal anxiety that they truly may not be aware of. If it is not controlled, it can lead to all sorts of physical symptoms, including IBS. All sorts of illnesses are caused by stress/anxiety--high blood pressure, heartburn, headaches, muscle cramps, racing heart--and none but the headaches are "in your head."


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

well, I am going on over a month on zoloft and I still have anxiety and IBS problems...I keep hoping it will kick in and help, but all it does is make me very tired. I sleep 12 hours a day and still feel exhausted. I am not sure what to do. Both my regular doctor and my GI want me to keep taking it, but I am so wiped out I can't do anything. I am also on dicyclomine which I think is contributing the fatigue. I am not sure what to do...


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi LD1,I take Effexor XR, but it does not stop my anxiety-induced D. For that I take a small dose of XAnax twice a day--works like a charm. Take care.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

california-I was given xanax as well, but am scared to take it because it is addictive. I am only given a very small amount, so I reserve it for very bad times. The problem is, I am suffering 99% of the time, and only OK for a little while when it gets really bad and I take the xanax. Does effexor help with your day to day anxiety at all?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree that lots of people have internal anxiety that they are unaware of that causes external symptoms and even disease, including ibs. But I have had ibs-d since I was a small child, never sucked my thumb had a pacifier, wet the bed, twisted my hair, stuttered or did any 'normal' things for an 'anxious' child, so I don't think I have an anxiety problem and if a doctor wants to tell me I do then he'd better be able to prove it. I'm a very calm person, not prone to nervous displays at all.


----------



## barbd16 (Feb 4, 2004)

It is interesting to hear the number of doctors who are trying zoloft for IBS-D. It sounds like it is not working for any of you.Are the doctors still in the dark ages? It seems to me that they are blowing off your symptoms as "not real" and just using anxiety as an excuse. Perhaps if they suffered with the problems that we do, they would know that the D is REAL and can be overwhelming. Don't allow your doctor to convince you otherwise! I am under total control with anxiety due to zoloft - but it has nothing to do with the IBS. My gastro doctors have never suggested that zoloft would work for this. It has either been immodium, bentyl, or lomotil.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi LD1,Well, the Effexor may reduce my day to day anxiety and depression--my mother died last night and my father has Alzheimer's--but it is the daily doses of Xanax that keep the D in check. I know this because when I dropped the Xanax, the D came back. Started at .25 twice a day and that's where I am 8 months later. Rather than hours in the bathroom, I'll take the "addiction" of Xanax any day. TAke care.


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

California,I'm sorry to hear about your mom's passing. Take care.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your Mum California123. I've been through it with both my parents, it's not easy.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Sorry to hear about your Mom....I take zoloft and it really doesnt help my IBSd but I had extreme panic disorder and some depression and its GREAT for that. Has helped it sooooooo much and when Im not sooo stressed my D is better. and I deal with the stress better. I take xanax too and have been on it for 13 years...the thing is Ive NEVER gone higher than 1mg a day and ive weaned myself down to 1/2 the dose.I would love to eventually get off of it. My OB GYN wants me to start tapering it now...but Im not ready to go any lower. Im too stressed right now.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

California123:I am so sorry to hear about your mom's passing. My mom had Alzheimer's as well and it a horrible disease. My dad and I have condos in the same building, but he is very lonely. I know you had the care for both of them, which was doubly difficult. You have been fortunate to find meds that have helped you cope with the over-the-top situations you have experienced.I, too, take Effexor XR and then I take Atavil. I would love to get off the Exfexor and just take Atavil. I think that is what helps me the most. I take 112 1/2 mg of Effexor and I don't think it helps my D at all, where the Atavil does. Do you know how to wean off Effexor? Thanx for your help--Char


----------

